# Home Depot Training Manuel



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the laugh Abbott
)
was this one for Mark…..LOL

Dennis


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats awesome, thanks for posting!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha. I think those 3 guys smoking work at my local store. lol. And sadly, I've fallen victim to the "This isn't my department" routine before.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Good one, Abbot, everyone needs at least a dozen good laughs every 8 hours. This is probably the best that I've had today. Come to think of it I believe that it is the only one I've had today. So, double thanks for posting it.


----------



## paul700 (Sep 30, 2009)

good one. lol


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

funny…but oh so true…LOL Our Borg store was actually very much like the way the manual states until Lowes opened a franchise…Now you can't avoid the clerks asking if you need help..or did you find what you need…etc.

I remember buying a large water heater a few years back…I waited over an hour for the guy to help me load it on my truck - after several times to the service desk asking them to re-page the assistant…a very nice person in the parking lot helped me get the top edge on my truck gate and I slid it in the rest of the way myself…so much for the "helpful hardware folks"....LOL


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just too funny!


----------



## ARTbyGUNTHER (Aug 13, 2010)

I still remember when Home Depot was staffed by people way more knowledgeable than I (which isn't saying much but still…) that seemed to go out of their way to help. Sadly those days are long since gone. I have noticed in the last 6 months or so that they seem to be getting better but they still are nowhere near as competent as they used to be.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA so true! Thanx a bunch abbott and dennis for posting this to me. I'm going to print it and bring it over to my buddies at home depot lol… that is sooo awesome


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I've certainly experience this at times, but overall, I gotta say my HD has some pretty good employees.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

That is great. Applies to B&Q in the UK


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

Whereas that was quite humerous it sure does not reflect my experience at the Home Depot stores I have been in. I have found employees to be helpful especially in pointing me to exactly where things are in the store. I think they spend their spare time memorizing where every minute item is stocked so they can 'tell me where to go' to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## hallamjeff (Jun 3, 2010)

That training manual is most applicable if you get the "weekend crew" which is composed of high school students who seem to be there more for the illusion of employees.

OTOH, my last trip to HD I had a very helpful employee that was willing to basically be my personal shopper and lead me to each item within the store. At first I thought, this is totally unnecessary. Then again if the guy is getting paid by the hour, and the store is quiet, why not go the extra mile?

Good laugh, i'll forward this on for sure!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

My nearest HD has this big old German-looking guy (looks like Benny Hill's toymaker character from "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang") who, if I say I don't need any help, shadows me like he thinks I'm going to shoplift something (that's when I go and try out all the doorbells).

In all fairness, I did have a young guy who cut and threaded a bunch of pieces of pipe for me. I had mocked up the whole system with PVC, and brought all the pieces into the store. He did them in some kind of order, to minimize waste, and managed to juggle several other customers while the threading machine was running. I tried to tip him, but he said he wasn't allowed to take it. I made sure and mentioned him to the manager.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!!! Thanks, Abbott


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Johnston
glad to hear there still is some with a brain in those stores after all the negatives of them
here on L J 
and all I can say about that you told the manager , WELL DONE this kind of people deserves 
to be puched forward

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

It is so funny, but so sad because we can see more truth in this than we care to see. Where has customer service gone, anyway?


----------



## Bwa (Aug 17, 2010)

What really annoys me about HD are the guys asking if I need a free estimate on home repairs. They have gotten really aggressive; sometimes I get asked three times when I am in the store on weekends. I am not sure if Lowes does this too, as the closest Lowes is 15 miles from me, but HD is 1.5. I am mostly ok with the selection, disorganization, but the free estimates really annoy me.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I have found that if you HD is near a Lowes, both stores seem to go out of their way to have knowledgeable and courteous staff. Their stores also seem brighter and cleaner.

I travel up to an hour or so for some of my jobs, so I get to see a larger selection of these stores and the difference is amazing.


----------



## makedust (May 31, 2010)

Thanks…I really enjoyed that…Ron


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome! Number 3 happens to me about 75% of the time at my local orange store.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats great !!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Hey-- we should all print the 'manual' above, take it to the nearest Home Depot, and post it on that bulletin board they have inside the main door. Wonder how long it would be there before they noticed?


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

Only thing wrong with the cartoons is the Home Depot guys are all too young for today's times (post 2008 financial meltdown). They also missed the one & only forklift qualitied operator hiding. LOL.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I went to HD today to get some more custom mixed paint. I explained to the guy ( gang banger?) at the paint counter what I wanted. I then asked him to just add the 2 formulas together and mix up the gallon. I had previously played with the formula and had added some more pigments. Thus the 2 tags. I the ask the guy if he understood everything. He looked at me and said nothing. He then went on to the computer and filled out a tag and mixed the paint. He never said a word to me. I asked another ( associate ) if the guy has a problem and explained that he would not talk to me. He said oh he doesn't talk much. Now how does one COMMUNICATE with this kind of crap?

This is the new improved HD????


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey John Orrmsby did the guy mix your paint right?


----------

